# What is this setup called?



## Philosoraptor (Jan 24, 2009)

I am working on a project guitar, and I found a video of some guitar routing with a kind of router press setup that I haven't seen before. I am brand new to routing on the whole, but I've done enough research to determine that this is very likely the setup that I want to recreate with my own router. I can't post a url yet, but the video is on youtube and is called "rear routing a tele guitar body luthier custom guitar 1 of 2"

It looks a lot like a drill press, except the arm raises and lowers a router engine to a predetermined height. I want to know the name of this device, whether I can get one to work with my current router engine.

Any other information you feel would be relevant is welcome as well .


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Nick!
It sounds like you are describing an Overhead Pin Router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Philosoraptor

It's called a overhead pin router  the pattern is in the bottom piece and a guide pin is in the table..

It's almost the same as the one below but this one can be use on the router table..it's upside down but it can be done with this type..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tThjDTwK-mw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p9PxRkxTFc

I will say the one on you tube is a high end overhead router, about a 5,000.oo+ machine.

Philosoraptor 
One who engages in aggressive moral or ethical debate tactics. 

=======



Philosoraptor said:


> I am working on a project guitar, and I found a video of some guitar routing with a kind of router press setup that I haven't seen before. I am brand new to routing on the whole, but I've done enough research to determine that this is very likely the setup that I want to recreate with my own router. I can't post a url yet, but the video is on youtube and is called "rear routing a tele guitar body luthier custom guitar 1 of 2"
> 
> It looks a lot like a drill press, except the arm raises and lowers a router engine to a predetermined height. I want to know the name of this device, whether I can get one to work with my current router engine.
> 
> Any other information you feel would be relevant is welcome as well .


----------



## Philosoraptor (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe, you nailed my forum handle definition just about perfectly 

I certainly won't be able to afford a machine like that. Would it be safe to use an overhead pin with a normal table router? To clarify, I'm sure it would work for outline trims, but for cutting cavities the way I would need to for a guitar, would it be safe to attach a template to the top of the piece for the pin to follow, and cut the piece from the bottom?

Instinct tells me it won't be quite that simple, but there is likely a simple solution.

Also, thanks for posting links to the videos bobj3


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

You're Welcome 

It's not that easy with a router table but it can be done, that's to say you must reset the bit height and then make one more pass but it's almost the same as a overhead pin router ,,, you can buy/make a install a auto lift to the router that would make it a lot essayer ,they now make a digital read out one that would fit the bill just right.. and I'm almost sure you could get it done for under 500.oo or less...that's the key to get it to work just like a overhead pin router..  and to me you can see the pattern you are trying to copy.

I will say I used my setup and it's safe but it takes a bit more time than you think to get the job done..but with practice I'm sure you could get it done....


======



Philosoraptor said:


> Hehe, you nailed my forum handle definition just about perfectly
> 
> I certainly won't be able to afford a machine like that. Would it be safe to use an overhead pin with a normal table router? To clarify, I'm sure it would work for outline trims, but for cutting cavities the way I would need to for a guitar, would it be safe to attach a template to the top of the piece for the pin to follow, and cut the piece from the bottom?
> 
> ...


----------



## Philosoraptor (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll set up my table and give it a shot sometime here in the next few days. Ill be sure to let you all know how it goes


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any kind of routing where I can't see the cutter scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Overarm routers are for the most part used only in commercial shops because or the cost involved. The shop built model in the photo's was used for making cuts at a pre set height. The exploded plan is from Popular Woodworking, a home built overarm plunge router. If you want to see the best all around router set up search the forums for the "Ten Finger Machine".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Philosoraptor

Can't wait to see your setup 

One more note ,,if you have a radial arm saw you can use it just like a overhead pin router, plus it's easy to drop the bit into the blank just like the video on you tube..

=========



Philosoraptor said:


> Ok, I'll set up my table and give it a shot sometime here in the next few days. Ill be sure to let you all know how it goes


----------

